# Bratty or serious?



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Take your pick!

This kind of goes along with the high drive vs low.

Having Denali and Buzz has helped me realize a few things. 1. I LOVE high drives. 2. I love bratty behavior!

Denali is serious and calm. Denali is my love bug, cuddle monster, and refined queen. She will cuddle with you forever and calmly ask to be pet. She is generally aloof with strangers (which I love) and never goes into zoomy mode unless the puppy amps her up.
She will nicely ask you to play with her by placing the ball in your lap or next to you on the couch, then stare until you throw it. :wub:

The puppy is SUCH a brat. While I don't encourage it, she back talks me all the time. If there's something she doesn't like, she'll let you know! 
I love it when she steals my socks and runs away, tail wagging, happy as can be.
The puppy is more like the spoiled little princess (and I admit she gets away with a lot more than Denali ever did!).
She is calming down now, but I love the brattiness. 

What about you?


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

well...after raising my dog for the past 14 months, i have come to realize he is a BRAT! go ahead, eat my socks? ha..yeah...he *has* actually eaten my socks...it wasn't pretty . i remember the first time he grabbed a sock and nudged the back door open and starting romping around the yard with it. he looked like a bucking bronco, having the time of his life and there i was chasing him around the yard like a huge idiot begging him to drop it. all the while i saw the sock going further and further into his mouth...kind of like how a snake eats its prey...it just goes in a little bit at a time until it's gone. i was horrified. lol...those were the days. he has since calmed down A LOT...that was when he was a baby...but he still has his goonie days here and there. i always joke that he's actually a monkey dressed up in a dog suit


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

cta :rofl:


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

hmmm...i also didn't mention how he used to grab things...bathroom rugs, more socks  kitchen towels and basically anything we didn't want him to have...and RUN circles around the dining room table. he was such a stinker he would get close enough to us but the second we would make a move on him, BOOM!!!! off he went running laps around the table and probably laughing to himself all the while. just when we thought he couldn't get anything, he would find something somewhere to grab (we were pretty diligent about puppy proofing, but i guess he outsmarted us). lol omg i sometimes wonder how we survived the puppy days.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think it has more to do with threshold than drive. Not all high drive dogs are chasing and biting everything that moves or exceptionally pushy type dogs.

I prefer the more "serious" type I guess, but not a dog lacking in drive. A dog that has a higher threshold for both prey and defense. A good, clear on/off switch.


----------



## Oldnewbie (Jul 21, 2011)

Maggie is like a lot of kids: a street angel. At home she can be a brat but on the street everyone compliments how well trained she is ( I never her trained her, that's just how she is). But in the house and in the yard she's a NUT. So I guess she is both: calm in public but a brat at home.... although at 2 she is starting to calm down a little at home.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

*Serious side:* I love it when Sasha is laying there, just looking geourgous. I love the fact that she can be calm, but as soon as I want to play it's game one. I love that she loves to train. I love that she's all about her mamma 

*Bratty Side: *I love when I get frustrated with her and go on a rant, speaking to her like she obviously understands me, and then all the sudden I get back talk and can't keep a straight face. If I didn't know better I would swear she rolls her eyes at me sometimes...that or suddenly she thinks something on the ceiling is really interesting. I love that  I love when she gets excited and snaps at the air in my direction, but then feels bad if I happen to be moving my hand toward her and teeth and hand collide and I get kisses  

Basically I love it all. The good and the bratty...most of the time ;-D


----------



## benjamin1 (May 9, 2011)

I think there needs to be a mix a not super bratty or super serous.


----------

